
Soon, hundreds of tourists will go to space. What should we call them? - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/03/soon-hundreds-of-tourists-will-go-to-space-what-should-we-call-them/
======
tiredwired
Kármán-nots

------
arthurcolle
Dilletantes

